# Cloning FreeBsd



## danil75 (Oct 18, 2019)

hi
I would like to make system images for my servers. 
I used clonzilla for my Ms-system and saved the img file on network.
I tried to do the same for my Bsd's and the clonning faild on the Swap file.

Where can I find a guide for solving this problem? 
Is there a tool for making Disk to Disk cloning ?

My system is zroot on zfs, what is the best solution for disaster recovery?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2019)

danil75 said:


> I would like to make system images for my servers.


Just use a plain -RELEASE version, bsdinstall(8) can be scripted, and make use of sysutils/firstboot-freebsd-update and sysutils/firstboot-pkgs.



danil75 said:


> My system is zroot on zfs, what is the best solution for disaster recovery?


ZFS send/receive. But I would recommend dividing your OS plus applications and the actual data. The OS plus applications can be quickly reinstalled (typically faster than trying to do a "full" restore), your data is important, everything else isn't.


----------

